# الصمت .. عدو خفي يدمر السعادة الزوجية بين الطرفين     ليس هناك أجمل من التواصل وشعور المرء أن هناك آخر يسمعه ويتأثر بكلامه، يشاركه لحظات السعادة البري



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*الصمت .. عدو خفي يدمر السعادة الزوجية بين الطرفين     ليس هناك أجمل من التواصل وشعور المرء أن هناك آخر يسمعه ويتأثر بكلامه، يشاركه لحظات السعادة البري*

الصمت .. عدو خفي يدمر السعادة الزوجية بين الطرفين




ليس هناك أجمل من التواصل وشعور المرء أن هناك آخر يسمعه ويتأثر بكلامه، يشاركه لحظات السعادة البريئة ويخفف عنه هموم الحياة وأحزانها، ساعتها تنطلق المشاعر التى كانت حبيسة


وتغرد فى عش الزوجية مع شريك الحياة، ونصفها الحلو. هكذا يعيد حوار بسيط المعنى للحياة، ويهوّن مصاعب كثيرة, أما افتقاده فانه يجعل الحياة بين الزوجين كالموت ويحيلها إلى صحراء جافة، لاينمو فيها سوى الملل والفتور والكراهية الصامتة بين الطرفين. ومع مرور الايام يصبح عش الزوجية كئيبا ومعتما أو صامتا صمت القبور. لاشك ان الحياة الزوجية السوية تساعد الطرفين على الشعور بالتحقق والتوافق النفسى وتتيح الفرصة لكل منهما كى يتبنى أنماطا سلوكية ايجابية ومقبولة اجتماعيا . والأهم انها تسهم بشكل فعال فى اعادة اكتشاف الذات واستخراج الطاقات الكامنة وتنظيمها فى سياق أسرى مترابط يعطى للحياة أجمل معانيها . ويعد الصمت بين الزوجين احد الاسلحة الهدامة التى تقضى على التوقعات الايجابية المأمولة من الحياة الزوجية والتى تجعل كل شاب او شابة يضحى بأشياء كثيرة ـ منها قدر من حريته الشخصية ـ فى سبيل تأسيس حياة زوجية سعيدة .

عادة يترتب على الصمت الذي تغرق فيه العلاقة الزوجية حدوث أزمة حقيقية فالزوج يشعر أنه يشقى في العمل، وأن زوجته لا تقدر تضحياته أو ما يبذله من جهد، والزوجة من جهتها، تشعر أن زوجها يهملها، وأنه يعاملها كما لو كانت شيئا من أشياء البيت، ليس أكثر، إنه لا يحترمها، ولا يستشيرها في أمر، ولا يهتم بمشاعرها، وإن فعل، فلكي يتجنب الإحراج أمام الآخرين فقط. من هنا يسود جو من عدم التفاهم، وعدم الثقة، نتيجة لانقطاع التواصل بين الزوجين. كما أن معدل الحديث بينهما قد لايتجاوز الدقائق يوميا، وقد يكون عن أمور تافهة لا أهمية لها، مثل شراء ملابس الطفل، أو ماذا تأكل غدا، وماذا قالت فلانة! هذا الانقطاع، وعدم التواصل، هو السبب الأكبر في سوء التفاهم وفي الانفصال الرسمى احيانا. فالطلاق العاطفي والنفسي قد يسبق الطلاق المادي، وحين يسود الصمت بين الزوجين، لا يعود هناك مجال للتفاهم، إلا إذا قرر الاثنان العودة ​


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الصمت .. عدو خفي يدمر السعادة الزوجية بين الطرفين     ليس هناك أجمل من التواصل وشعور المرء أن هناك آخر يسمعه ويتأثر بكلامه، يشاركه لحظات السعادة ا*

لازم يكون فى حوار وتواصل  بين الطرفين

بدون الحوار  تكون العيشه صعبه اوى 

شكرااااااااااااا يا نهيسى على الموضوع المميز

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الصمت .. عدو خفي يدمر السعادة الزوجية بين الطرفين     ليس هناك أجمل من التواصل وشعور المرء أن هناك آخر يسمعه ويتأثر بكلامه، يشاركه لحظات السعادة ا*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا نهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الصمت .. عدو خفي يدمر السعادة الزوجية بين الطرفين     ليس هناك أجمل من التواصل وشعور المرء أن هناك آخر يسمعه ويتأثر بكلامه، يشاركه لحظات السعادة ا*

* مرور راااائع جداااا


وتعليق جميل

شكرا أختنا الفاضله


الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الصمت .. عدو خفي يدمر السعادة الزوجية بين الطرفين     ليس هناك أجمل من التواصل وشعور المرء أن هناك آخر يسمعه ويتأثر بكلامه، يشاركه لحظات السعادة ا*

*مروركم أسعدنى أخى الحبيب


فهو مرو ر   غااالى


الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الصمت .. عدو خفي يدمر السعادة الزوجية بين الطرفين     ليس هناك أجمل من التواصل وشعور المرء أن هناك آخر يسمعه ويتأثر بكلامه، يشاركه لحظات السعادة ا*

موضوع فى منتهى الاهميه
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الصمت .. عدو خفي يدمر السعادة الزوجية بين الطرفين     ليس هناك أجمل من التواصل وشعور المرء أن هناك آخر يسمعه ويتأثر بكلامه، يشاركه لحظات السعادة ا*

*مرورك مأسعدنى جدا


منتهى الشكر

الرب معاكم*


----------

